# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Un salut d'été

## pascaleschmidt

J'ai finalement retrouve la maison apres semble t il des mois dans des avions.... ouf ca fait du bien de rentrer.. J'ai ete en Russie entre autre et je dois dire que c'etait vraiment un beau pays.... Je m'atendais a beaucoup de gris et désespérant mais c'était accueillant et il faisait chaud!  Oh la les francophones quoi de neuf? Va falloir faire chier un quelqu'un sur ce site qui a decide que nous avions disparus.. non en fait nous avons parfois autre chose a faire que de se vautrer devant notre ordinateur a discuter st barts mais enfin bref...

----------


## cassidain

> Va falloir faire chier un quelqu'un sur ce site qui a decide que nous avions disparus.. non en fait nous avons parfois autre chose a faire que de se vautrer devant notre ordinateur a discuter st barts mais enfin bref...



un quelqu'un qui sait tout . . .

----------


## andynap

Ha ha. 5/18 to 7/4 isn't much use and I was commenting on you posting an all French article in the regular forum.

----------


## stbartshopper

From Google translation to English- here is what they said-
I finally found the house after it appears t months in airplanes .... phew it feels good to go .. I was in Russia between else and I must say it was really a beautiful country. ... I atendais many gray and hopeless but it was cozy and it was hot! Oh the Francophone what's new? Will have a piss anyone on this site who decided that we had not actually disappeared .. sometimes we have other things to do than to wallow in front of our computer chat st barts but anyways ...

If any of it is accurate we are sorry you feel the Forum members are wallowing in front of their computers.

----------


## Rosita

Lol Pascale

----------


## GramChop

> J'ai finalement retrouve la maison apres semble t il des mois dans des avions.... ouf ca fait du bien de rentrer.. J'ai ete en Russie entre autre et je dois dire que c'etait vraiment un beau pays.... Je m'atendais a beaucoup de gris et désespérant mais c'était accueillant et il faisait chaud!  Oh la les francophones quoi de neuf? *Va falloir faire chier un quelqu'un sur ce site qui a decide que nous avions disparus.. non en fait nous avons parfois autre chose a faire que de se vautrer devant notre ordinateur a discuter st barts mais enfin bref...*



Certaines personnes sont juste triste et pathétique. Que ce soit parlant français ou anglais, ils ne seront jamais heureux dans la vie.

----------


## stbartshopper

Agreement here. Why post stuff like that- the Forum is all about our love of the island!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Je suis contente de voir que le contingent francophone est décidément prêt a rigoler un peu.... A plus!

----------


## lloyd

Je suis d'accord,Pascale!
the irony isn't lost on me that suddenly Hopper has a revelation that he should only post positive things on this site!
Bon courage !
L
and can somebody please soon add the "s" on "Francophones"

----------


## pascaleschmidt

LES BLEUS VONT GAGNER DIMANCHE.... et sur St Barths ca va être super intéressant a vivre.... Les bleus ont bien joue aujourd'hui!! Les pauvres schleus.....

----------


## elgreaux

oui, un très beau match, les bleus ont bien mérités leur victoire...et oui, dimanche serait très intéressant ici.. on espère que ca va passer paisiblement !

----------


## GramChop

> oui, un très beau match, les bleus ont bien mérités leur victoire...et oui, dimanche serait très intéressant ici.. on espère que ca va passer paisiblement !



J'espère aussi, Ellen!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Bravo au Portugal !!! Bien mérité !  Ellen comment ca c'est passe sur l'ile???

----------


## Islander

Pascale,

La maison c'est où ? Nice ou New York ?

Tu as raison, faut qu'on discute plus sur ce forum francophone, histoire de démontrer à ceux qui n'y croient pas qu'on est bien présent !

Sans viser personne, les "didier", "andynap" et compagnie ! (et ceux qui se reconnaîtront).

Haha je me marre rien qu'à savoir qu'ils font un copier coller dans Google translate pour savoir ce qu'on se dit dans notre langue secrete....

Bon été à toi ! (malgré les évènements à Nice).

Et vive le Français !

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Mes parents sont a Nice et j'ai grandi a Nice et j'ai tantes et cousins et cousines a Nice... J'y vais assez souvent.... Mais ma residence permanante si tu veux c'est a NY.  Ils font ce qu'ils veulent ici franchement mais parfois ils me les brise..... Et comme tu vois comme mon ordi ne fait pas automatiquement les accents et ben.... Cass ne m'engueules pas....  Ca fait une eternite que ne suis allée a St Trop.  Beau patelin... peut être bonde l'ete non?
Bon été!!! Ciao!

----------


## didierb

Ahah, hey Islander, j'espère que tu ne parles de moi ;-) Je n'ai pas encore besoin de Google Translate pour écrire en français, ou le lire!
Quoiqu'à force de travailler en anglais et en allemand, voire suisse-allemand, on peut s'y perdre...
Bon été à tous, nous partons en Bretagne pour 2 semaines dans quelques jours, ça nous changera :-)

----------


## Islander

Salut Didier, non il ne s'agit pas de toi..... !

Bon été !

----------

